# how long.to wait before.color sand/wet sand....how to do properly



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey people I just painted my 73 impala like maybe a week ago was wondering how long I should wayr before wet sanding or color sanding the car it has a gallon.of.clear and has runs?also how should I approach it what grid how should I sand it and should i.buff it or.re.shoot some clear I just want to learn from the experts


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I get trigger happy with clear thays why I end up with runs how long should I let clear skt before shooting another.coat?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I'd sand it down with 600 and flowcoat it,you're good to go after a day or two in most cases.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

for you runs got a super trick for you before you do your wet sand...

First...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi7LT0OBOis


then...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuEZoJGR9w&feature=relmfu


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

google meguiars run rock. knocks runs right the fuck out. get the 1000 grit


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Homie i googled run rock and got nothing. Is that the correct name? Just wondering, i think it would come in handy


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to wait at least 2 days, preferably a week. Especially when patterns and flake are present. Start with 1000 on a block, then work your way up to 1500 and 2000. 

The runs can be blocked out with 600-800, just be very careful. Then follow with normal procedure.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

low4ever said:


> Homie i googled run rock and got nothing. Is that the correct name? Just wondering, i think it would come in handy


http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...nding-blocks-remove-runs-dirt-nibs-paint.html

also on the original question, i do collision and we color sand after 24 hours. ive read on here for show/restoration/your car you can wait 3 months for the paint to full cure for best results.


----------

